
Ask HN: Privacy-focussed OnePlus 6 – how much can be done? - q-base
I have an old iPhone 6s that I may need to upgrade in the near future. I am not that impressed with the line-up from Apple, and somehow OnePlus always tempted me.<p>The real issue though is privacy. I won&#x27;t be dealing drugs from the phone, but I do not like being watched and that has kept me from Android phones. But how much can be done? How much can you detach it from Google-surveillance?<p>I do not know if the advice would be specific to OnePlus 6 or 6T, but just included that information as it is the phone I am most tempted by.
======
igoose1
Hey,

Firstly, you must change firmware. Choose something open source: AOSP or its
forks.

Do not install Google apps (Gapps). Google is the evilest part of phones:
there r lotta telemetric functions and it takes much memory.

Find out more about F-Droid. It's a repo of FOSS apps for android. For apps
that exist just in Google Play you can use Yalp but I'd not recommend
downloading them 'coz you don't know what they really do.

Get used to use VPS as default.

That's all what I did myself and what I recommend to do.

